# NREMT Proctor



## TransportJockey (Aug 11, 2017)

I have given thought to proctoring some NREMT practicals to make some extra cash on the side. Around here they want a specific NREMT proctor course to do that. Does anyone know what they are talking about?


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 11, 2017)

Ive never heard of a course like that from NREMT. We keep it simple. EMTs or higher can proctor EMTs and Medics can proctor Medics. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 11, 2017)

Never heard of that either. Just follow the skills sheets.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 11, 2017)

I proctor for medic NREMT. There is no special course that is required. You must have a NREMT rep on site while you are testing and I’m sure to be a NREMT rep you have to take some classes or read some info.

Also the new NREMT medic test is complete ********.


----------



## marian (Aug 19, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Also the new NREMT medic test is complete ********.



I've been looking but can't figure out: does a medic student take the psychomotor portion first or the cognitive portion first or does it not matter?


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 19, 2017)

marian said:


> I've been looking but can't figure out: does a medic student take the psychomotor portion first or the cognitive portion first or does it not matter?


It doesnt matter, or at least as of 3 years ago it didnt.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 19, 2017)

For my college it’s always been the psychomotor first but I don’t know if that is just their preference.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 20, 2017)

We took the psychomotor first, then got cleared to test the cognitive.


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 20, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> For my college it’s always been the psychomotor first but I don’t know if that is just their preference.





NomadicMedic said:


> We took the psychomotor first, then got cleared to test the cognitive.


I think these are preferences of the school. Our local community college does the same. 

I took my written first. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Never2Old (Aug 21, 2017)

Where I teach we require the cognitive first. If you can't pass that, there is no sense in going onto the psychomotor. And, you get all the anxiousness of the written out of the way. But. you have top have a 80% or better on FISDAP to get cleared for the cognitive.

There is no NREMT requirement for one to be done before the other. This is just the preference of the Education Director. However, when I took the class, we did the psychomotor and then got cleared for the cognitive.


----------

